# [Solved]why does my wireless card always find unexisted net?

## double_crane

last year when I use my old laptop , which installed Gentoo 32bit with wireless CARD intel wifi 5100 agn ,I didn't meet this problem.

several months ago ,I bought a new laptop ,and installed Gentoo 64bit, the wireless card is realtek 8723ae.

and when I iwconfig wlan0 scan , i can always find APs that are with SSID=" ", and no crypt.  not just one or two,but a lot of this kind of APs .

in fact ,these AP don't exist .

and of course in windows , I won't find these APs, I only see APs that are not-blank names. 

I thought it was because 0f the realtek 8723ae fault. the drivers provided for the card from realtek is nice in windows , but rubbish in linux . in linux the connection always broke up.

until today , I use 5100agn card from my old laptop to my new laptop ,instead of 8723ae , I was surprised that the problem still exist~~~

iwlist scan ,I can still find a lot of APs without SSID,,, which do not exist in fact !! and in wicd ,these APs are marked by name <hidden>

help~~~~ I don't want to see these APs ,no more , how do they appear,so strange~~~!!!

```

dc@K650C ~ $ sudo iwlist wlan0 scan

Password: 

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: E0:05:C5:16:EE:5E

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=42/70  Signal level=-68 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"5A314"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000000ac83190ab

                    Extra: Last beacon: 76ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00053541333134

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C183048

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32041224606C

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                       Preauthentication Supported

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010008FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00037F0301000000E005C516EE5EE205C516EE5E64002C010808

          Cell 02 - Address: 38:83:45:B6:B0:42

                    Channel:4

                    Frequency:2.427 GHz (Channel 4)

                    Quality=33/70  Signal level=-77 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"no holiday fuck"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000004c2eed5548

                    Extra: Last beacon: 76ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000F6E6F20686F6C69646179206675636B

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030104

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010D14

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E1003FF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 331A6E1003FF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D16040D0000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3416040D0000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101030003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD800050F204104A0001101044000102103B0001031047001000000000000010000000388345B6B0421021000754502D4C494E4B10230009544C2D57523734304E10240003312E3010420003312E301054000800060050F204000110110018576972656C657373204E20526F757465722057523734304E100800020086103C000101

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:25:86:A0:02:34

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=36/70  Signal level=-74 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"5A320"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000004cd839385a

                    Extra: Last beacon: 76ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00053541333230

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C183048

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32041224606C

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                       Preauthentication Supported

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

          Cell 04 - Address: 14:E6:E4:40:59:BC

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=42/70  Signal level=-68 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"MERCURY_4059BC"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000100a5ab328a

                    Extra: Last beacon: 76ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000E4D4552435552595F343035394243

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010D14

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E1003FF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 331A6E1003FF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606051100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 341606051100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101030003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD7D0050F204104A0001101044000102103B000103104700100000000000001000000014E6E44059BC102100074D657263757279102300064D573135305210240003312E3010420003312E301054000800060050F204000110110018576972656C657373204E20526F75746572204D5731353052100800020086103C000101

          Cell 05 - Address: EC:88:8F:B9:4A:B2

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=32/70  Signal level=-78 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"117"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000008cc3a20e

                    Extra: Last beacon: 76ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0003313137

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010D14

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E1003FF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 331A6E1003FF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D16060D0000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3416060D0000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101030003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD800050F204104A0001101044000102103B0001031047001000000000000010000000EC888FB94AB21021000754502D4C494E4B10230009544C2D57523734304E10240003312E3010420003312E301054000800060050F204000110110018576972656C657373204E20526F757465722057523734304E100800020086103C000101

          Cell 06 - Address: E0:30:05:CB:39:0D

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=54/70  Signal level=-56 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:""

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000008b420180

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3037ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0000

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101870003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C338C111BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A8C111BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3406001900000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606001900000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD0A00037F04010000004000

          Cell 07 - Address: F0:7B:CB:45:23:FC

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=38/70  Signal level=-72 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"chengyingPC"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000005703d8967

                    Extra: Last beacon: 76ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000B6368656E6779696E675043

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010E14

                    IE: Unknown: 200100

                    IE: Unknown: 23021000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A7C181BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B080400000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180201F0050000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C337C181BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340B080400000000000000000000000000000000000000

          Cell 08 - Address: E0:30:05:CB:39:E1

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=38/70  Signal level=-72 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:""

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000000762a0180

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2884ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0000

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101870003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C338C111BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A8C111BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340B080800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B080800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD0A00037F04010000004000

          Cell 09 - Address: E0:30:05:CC:39:E1

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=38/70  Signal level=-72 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:""

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000000762a0180

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2864ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0000

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101880003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C338C111BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A8C111BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340B001900000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B001900000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD0A00037F04010000004000

```

Last edited by double_crane on Mon Sep 30, 2013 4:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## thegeezer

when you setup wireless network on any access point you have the option to hide (not broadcast) the SSID.

because it is not shown in windows, there is a belief that this adds a layer of security.

android and iphone also do not show these by default.

however, you can connect to a hidden ssid if you know the ssid.

wicd is just showing you everything it can see.

if you don't want to see the hidden networks why are you scanning for them ?  i.e. let wicd reconnect automagically?

----------

## Jaglover

Hiding SSID's does not add any security indeed, the only undetectable wireless network is the one that is turned off. Not seeing networks because of hidden SSID's is actually disadvantage. One might think there is no other AP on a particular channel while it's not true. http://www.zdnet.com/blog/ou/the-six-dumbest-ways-to-secure-a-wireless-lan/43

----------

## double_crane

now I think these hidden APs do exist

though the amount of hidden AP is too much

but I don't want to see them in wicd-client?

is there any solution?

----------

